# 2004 28RL-S (should I buy a discontinued unit?)



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi all!!!
We are about to sign for an Outback 28RL-S, loaded in show room for $17995. Should we be concerned about that model being discontinued??? We have been looking for quite some time for a rear LR model and ran into the Outback today and fell in love with the entire package. So much more TT than out 04' starcraft antigua hybrid, and so much less WORK.

I have read tonight about some towing these 5000# + units with GM 1500 series with 5.3L TV and realize it's on the higher side, but the TV may change soon, but the TT will not for a while.

Any input quickly would HELP me feel better.

Thanks ALL.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Outbackers, Maybe I am missing something but I just went to the keystone web site and looked up that model and it is still listed under the 2004 models and specs. Did they discontiue it in 2005? I would not worry because you still have a 1 year bumper to bumper warrenty on a new 2004. You should also get a great deal seeing as how the 2005 are coming out. If you go towards the bottom of the Outbackers web page and look for keystone- lite way division- you can get some more info on the 28rls. Good luck, Outbacks are great TT. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers!

Like Kirk said, I also wouldn't be to worried about buying a unit that is being discontinued. I would grab a few extra brochures, and online floorplans in case you sell it later. I wonder if they are replacing it with a different layout or dropping that all together.

I would do a detailed PDI, but I'd suggest that for any camper, but since it may be the end of the line just make sure they didn't skimp on anything in the build process.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the quick input!!

yes aplvlykat, it is listed on the site as a 2004, but the dealer didn't have anymore 2004 brochures and only had the 2005 and it is gone from them. and he said (as sales talk - they are only getting the 2005 units in from now on...) ok, i bit.

Y-Guy, This unit is in great shape, looks like it has not seen rain outside yet - but if we do follow through, and I don't get cold feet on a unit this big, we will hopefully finalize and pickup the 4th or 5th. And then they will have to kick me off the lot with all my questions and "tinkering" with ALL the gadgets for the PDI and "training"...

I read a few of the other comments and the sales person was right in line with the 75% of rated TV capacity - but as a few of ya'll have mentioned the 1500 tahoe/sm burb will do it, but maybe a bit more taxed in the north ga mountains.

Ill end up, after the excitement wears off and i get some sleep, throw in a question or 2 in the towing seciton on WD hitches...

Thanks for welcoming a newbe, per say - outback is pending tomorrow, but even if that falls through - outback pending LATER!!

action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think we're all glad to help where we can, hope things workout for you no matter which way you go.

If you don't yet have it, you'll want the famous Tom Boles PDI Checklist


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks y-guy, looks like i have some reading real quick - good thing i already had the day off. I've downloaded the list and am reading.
hope the bank follows through like the dealer said (thats always a bait and catch situation also...)
If so, we could pick it up this afternoon or tomorrow afternoon...










I will proab work on gettting the levilizer WD to replace the Eaz-Lift WD hitch & friction sway bar i have... that's the general concensus - I don't think the bars i have are the right size for over 700# tongue weight.


----------

